# My car WARMS UP really quickly, is this a problem?



## hoyshnin (Sep 16, 2005)

When I start my car, in normal temperatures, it usually shows that it is warmed up within 30 sec to 1 minute. This is a lot faster than I've seem in other cars. Is this normal? Is it a problem?


----------

